# Guy Fawkes EOD Symbol



## UXOPAUL (16 Jul 2013)

All: I am looking for information on the Guy Fawkes logo used by Canadian EOD forces. I was told this logo is copyrighted. I'm trying to find out by who and when it was copyrighted. Thanks in advance for your help.

Paul Bechtel

EOD Retired


----------



## Teager (16 Jul 2013)

Paul the only advice I have is maybe try checking with anyone that sells the logos. They may have the information on the copyright or be able to give you more info.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2013)

I suppose it may be copyrighted, but I've seen it so many places on so many things over the years, that if it is, it doesn't seem to be legally pursued.

Kinda like the Legion saying no one can use a picture of a poppy. 

"The last person to enter parliament with honest intentions was Guy Fawkes."

 ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Jul 2013)

I've got a call in to someone who has the history of the copyright written out.

My rough recollection is that it was copyrighted by some police EOD techs (Toronto maybe?) in the 70s/80s, but they then gave permission for the image to be used in association with IED, and maybe EOD/IED organizations and personnel.

Sort of if the Legion said the poppy could be used for any Remembrance Day/military commemorative function (which they haven't).

Once I get the full details I'll pass it on.


----------



## AirDet (16 Jul 2013)

I was told that it was the Taz we had permission to use from WB who own that specific Copyright. Take that for what it' worth.


----------



## ammocat (16 Jul 2013)

I will see if I can find my photo of the copyright.  It was framed and was on display in the ammo school in Borden before the school moved to T-119.  As I recall it is for all EOD.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Jul 2013)

AirDet said:
			
		

> I was told that it was the Taz we had permission to use from WB who own that specific Copyright. Take that for what it' worth.



Taz is the mascot for all Air Weapons guys, regardless if they are EOD or not.


----------



## UXOPAUL (18 Jul 2013)

Guy's: I'm desperate to find this information. Someone in the States is claiming this and I know the Canadian one came first. Just need the proof.

Thanks
Paul Bechtel
EOD Retired


----------



## Greenzone (18 Jul 2013)

The International Association of Bomb Technicians gives a pretty good summary at this link - it is a reprint from a 2004 Article in the Detonator Magazine.

http://www.nvcc.edu/home/llinville/LLbomber1.htm

Summary
"The Guy Fawkes emblem was originally designed by Mr. E. Kew of Borden, Ontario, Canada.  The copyright was witnessed by Mr. Max Newhook (retired military) and Mr. Ron Madore (retired Royal Canadian Mounted Police)".  The catalog also lists the intention of the copyright as being the same as mentioned in the letter of Yves Pelletier in The DETONATOR (Vol. 23, No. 1 - Jan./Feb. 96). "[/i]
Cheers 

Paul


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Jul 2013)

Here is a copy of the Certificate of Registration of Copyright.


----------

